# Browsing Steam then I thought of Rob



## Gizmo (23/4/16)

@Rob Fisher here is the perfect game for you









World of Fishing is a full-fledged MMO featuring character development, exciting questsand the addicting hunt for rare fish. Starting out with a small boat and basic equipment, players will be able to work their way up to the point where they will catch huge fish like tunas and even exotic sharks. 

Dynamic real-time battles with more than 450 fish species controlled by a realistic AI, provide an entertaining and challenging gameplay that feels as close to the ‘real thing’ as possible. 

Competitive players can face each other in the Team Match mode, while casual players will be able to enjoy the relaxing aspect of fishing in Freestyle mode, visiting beautiful, exotic fishing spots from Vancouver to Cape Town. 

Features: 


extensive, RPG-like character development 

over 450 different types of fish 

authentic fish AI 

30 fishing locations all over the world 

‘freestyle’ mode and team competitions 

ranking system 

create or join clubs 

showcase your biggest catch in an aquarium

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (23/4/16)

Winner gets 3 months of free CellC ceramic 0.9 ohm coils 

Now Rob will play

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/4/16)

Hehehehe... tried the fishing games when I was at the height of my fishing fanatic stage... now I have given up competitive fishing and just fish for fun and relaxation I no longer need to talk fishing or play fishing 24-7. Now my addiction is vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

